# AMD X2 BE-2400: CPU-Temperatur bei 8-10°, kann das stimmen?



## X-Color (18. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

für meinen HTPC hab ich mir einen AMD X2 BE-2400 (mit 45Watt) zugelegt inkl. Scythe Mini-Ninja Kühler mit 80mm Lüfter. Jetzt habe ich mir nach einigen Tagen mal die Temperatur in Vista mithilfe von CoreTemp angeschaut und war doch sehr überrascht als die Temperatur beim idlen zwischen 8° und 10° lag.
Daraufhin wurde dem prozessor mit Prime95 ca. 5min lan0g gut eingeheizt und die Temperatur stieg dabei in kleinen schritten bis auf 40° zum Schluss.

Sind die Werte wirklich ok oder irren sich die Temperaturmessgeräte?

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## chmee (18. April 2008)

Wie warm ist es denn in dem Raum, wo der Rechner steht ? Aufgrund ganz simpler physikalischer Überlegungen kann der Prozessor nicht kühler als seine Umgebung sein.

Hast Du denn schon mal im BIOS-Monitor nachgeschaut ?

mfg chmee


----------

